# pre-eclampsia



## Chrissie (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi

Just a quick message to keep you all updated.

I was admitted to hospital last saturday with pre-eclampsia, my blood pressure remains stable 115-150/70-85. 2-3+ of protein in my urine Uric acid in blood is 3.9 which is raised all other bloods are fine & within normal limits, i have no other symptoms (no headache, swelling, pain, flashing lights, nausea or vomitting). But they are keeping me in hospital until the baby is born 

Thankfully ive been given 24hrs weekend leave today (i think it is more for my sanity as i'm slowly going mad being on the ward for 7 days now ) They are still planning to induce me at 37-38wks so thats another 1-2wks. Baby is being monitored daily & scanned weekly & is very happy wiggling & kicking away, it is continuing grow normally (following the 50th/middle line) so at least there are no worries there. 

The diabetic team remain happy with how the pregnancy is progresssing & my levels control so at least i don't have that as an added worry.

My biggest moan is about the junior doctor who admitted me last week......... She told me that i was weeing protein due to my diabetes & i had kidney problems pre-pregnany!!! This is not true!!! I had very good pre-preg care & blood/urine tests confirmed that my kidney function is excellent with no concerns this is documented in my medical notes as i received copies of these results!! She then went on to tell me that my baby was very big & will be over 10lb because ALL diabetics have big babies!!! I told her to look at the scan report from the previous tuesday which shows that the baby is growing normally & estimated weight at the scan was 4lb 13oz! She then told me that i was given a insulin pump due to my poor control with 2 injections!! I told her that i've had my pump for 4 years & previous to my pump i was on mdi for many years!! I asked her to read my medical notes before making sweeping statements about me which were untrue!!! 
I know that i didn't want to be admitted but if that is what is reccommended for the safety of my baby & me then thats fine. What i really object to is people making these kind of outdated ill informed statements about me without even reading through my notes.
Needless to say i have made a formal complaint about her attitude & professional competence!

The obsetric & diabetic consulant have been lovely and reassured me that the baby is not going to be big is happy and healthy, my kidney function is fine (and was fine pre-preg) & its just an unfortuniate case of pre-eclampsia which could happen to anybody

Anyway enough of my ranting & moaning!! I'm going to enjoy the rest of my time at home before having to return to hospital tomorrow

I hope all the other mums to be are well & everything is ok sorry i don't have time to reply to you all!! I've been having a look at your posts from my phone but i'm not able to reply to them 

Take care & i'll try & keep you updated

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Chrissie,

Sorry to hear you've been stuck in hospital for a bit, but it sounds like the docs are keeping a good eye on you. 

Well done for putting in a complaint about the numpty who hadn't read your notes - it's just not an acceptable way to treat patients!  Pretty fundamental aspect of care, reading notes, you'd hope! 

Fingers crossed everything goes very smoothly for you from here on in - won't be long now!  Thinking of you,

Twitchy x


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Chrissie sorry to hear you have had to stay in and have to remain in until bab is born, nice to hear from you though and ty for the update, take good care xx and good luck


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh Chrissy, I could feel my blood boiling just reading that about the doctor! Thats all you need when you have got pre-eclampsia is someone turning up your blood pressure!!!

Well done for standing your ground and being empowered- you know your diabetes better than anyone and perhaps this junior doctor doesnt understand that on a day to day basis we are (predominantly) 'well' people who just manage a complicated chronic disease on a daily basis and she is meeting someone in control. Im proud of you for standing up for yourself when you are heavily pregnant and in a difficult situation- well done you!

I really hope your pregnancy goes as well as can be, not long now- how exciting 

All my love and best wishes for you and the baby.

Lou x


----------



## rachelha (Aug 21, 2010)

Chrissie

I was wondering how you were doing - glad to hear baby is doing well, sorry you are being kept in.

Some of the doctors are useless, they make comments without knowing anything of our medical background.  Good on you for making a complaint.  

Enjoy your freedom for the day. 

Rx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 21, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick message to keep you all updated.
> 
> ...


HI Chrissie so glad you have been let out for the weekend, I hope you have a great time. It's not nice being stuck in hospital and good for you girl for reporting the junior doctor, she's read all the information, so we diabetics are all to blame for our medical conditions(diabetes related or not), I wont go on about doc's too much as I had BIG moan on friday about a doctor. Take care and good wishes Sheenax


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 22, 2010)

Enjoy being at home, must suck being stuck in hospital. Not long left and maybe they will let you home next week if your still in.

Drs are so annoying, glad you complained about it, they need to know when they step out of line.

Glad baby is ok and cant wait to here they are out in the world soon.

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 22, 2010)

GOOD LUCK!!! Hope everything is as straight forward as can be and your little ones arrives safely into the world 

xxxx


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been away so am catching up on things  

You are probably back in hospital again but keep us posted if you get let out again 

Anyway, that junior rank sounds like a complete nightmare...loving the comment about ALL diabetics having big babies....shame i couldn't be there!! My daughter was born at 4lb 13oz (what your previous estimated weight was). Perhaps she could add that one to her next thesis. 

Good for putting her in her place! I would have gone mad with such comments (i am shaking my head as i type).

Anyways...keep us posted as said and hope all is going well for you...i know its not the same as putting your feet up at home but any excuse hey!! 

Bernie xx


----------

